# PC first person shooter controls



## Neon (Jun 10, 2005)

When you play/buy a first person shooter game on the PC, do you keep the default buttons or change them around?  I've traditionally always changed buttons to work off the arrow keys, but that limits your other nearby key choices.  I'm just wondering what the rest of you folks use.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 10, 2005)

with any game like that i always use w,a,s,d controls its so much simpler than tangling my arms up trying to use the arrow keys with my left hand (im hopless with my right)


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Jun 10, 2005)

I haven't played a first person shooter (or any computer game) in years (ever since my computer become obsolete for gaming). But back in the day, I used to try and use the same configuration for every game:

Up Arrow Key - Move forward
Down Arrow Key - Move backwards
Left & Right Arrows - Strafe left and right
Enter - Use/Activate door
Shift - Jump
Ins/0 Number Key - Toggle Walk/Run
Right Control Key - Crouch (hold)
Delete - Reload
Mouse Wheel - Change Weapons
Mouse Button 1 - Fire
Mouse Button 2 - Alternate Fire

End, Page Up/Down, Home, the Number Pad keys, and the Mouse 3 button were used to operate the various options that were game specific (in AvP, they controled vision types, flares, etc. In Deus Ex, End shut off all augmentations, and the Number Pad keys toggled the heads up displays on and off. In Ranbow 6, the Page Up and Down keys switched through my teams. etc).

Personally, I find that having less keys directly touching the arrow keys makes it easier to find what you're looking for without looking at the keyboard (which is perfect for playing in darkness), and it keeps me from hitting the wrong thing at the wrong time and potentially blowing myself up.


----------



## Neon (Jun 11, 2005)

Aye Max, sounds similar to most of my setups.  But in BF1942 (which is an amazing game and they've just released BF2) I used the default controls without any problem.  Oh well, perhaps I'll try default on everything for awhile.


----------



## Earos (Jun 11, 2005)

I used to use the arrow keys, but after I got used to the w,a,s,d setup... it's all about the wasd now I use it in rpg's (that arent point and click movement) in mmo's... It is far more comfortable then using the arrows...


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 14, 2005)

Always use WASD to move around it should improve the game you are playing by quiet a bit makes it easier to control


----------



## Azash (Jun 14, 2005)

I always change the controls to w,a,s,d. I find them so much easier to use than the arrow keys


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 14, 2005)

Ditto wasd


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's mine. A bit unusual but they work for me  

C - Crouch
V - strafe left
B - back
N - strafe right
Space -  jump
G - reload
H - use
Right Mouse - forward
Left Mouse - primary fire
Middle - alternate fire

With Mouse Look on.


----------



## thereplicator (Jun 15, 2005)

i use the arrow keys for moving forward, backwards and strafing. 
the mouse for firing and relocate other movement or actions around the arrow keys. usualy with the enter key for actions and backspace for reloading


----------

